# June being June



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is suppose to be a water retrieve.


Then she pulls the "I got water in my ears momma". She sets the bird down in the water to give her head a good shake.

Lucky for her it didn't get away.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

That's too funny. Such a personality thinking for herself.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ha ha ha...love it! ;D ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

This cracks me up. I could see Oquirrh doing this. He will try to shake off while he's still in the water.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

So funny!!!!!
TXRed, your V's are so clever - Cash playing with a light switch, June never fails to entertain


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June is June, and always has to learn by trial and error. Out of this world natural talent, but less hunt drive than the other two Vs at the house.
With her I will need to setup a training scenario, where the bird gets away from her. That way she learns on her own, that its a bad idea to set a bird down. June is a natural retriever, and likes to bring and show me her prize. If she doesn't bring it to hand, I ignore her and just walk away. She has to chase me down to give it to me.

Cash would have been in trouble if he put down a cripple.
NO, Fetch, followed by either Heel or Here would be the commands given to him. Cash has be force fetched, and is used on hundreds of water retrieves each year.

Its been to easy to go with the dog that's already farther ahead in hunt training, on hunts. I need to start giving June more time.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

This was something I struggled with training Dash when I had a retriever hunt test coming up. Finally I thought we had it beat with no more drops. Then at the retriever hunt test, we had one land retrieve where he dropped the bird about 10 feet away from line near the end of the retrieve. No chance to do a JH handler grab before he dropped it. He looked at me like he knew I could not do or say anything. So close, but so far away. Judge whispered it was ok, give him a chance. He peed, peed a long time, peed a lot, then picked it back up, and finished the retrieve to hand. A pass, but lesson learned to not volunteer to run first if you have not time to properly air the dog well.


----------

